# comparison of 5200 v. Madones?



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

All,

I currently ride a 2004 5200. What are the differences in frame material, stiffness, etc and ride characteristics between the 5200 and the newer Madone 5.0, SL 5.2, SL 5.5, SL 5.9 and the SSL 6.5?

I think some of the bikes are same frame but different build kits.

Help educate me. Thanks.

ScubaD


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i think the different is stiffness of BB and headtube and of course madone is lighter and bling-factor. from 5.2 sl to 5.9 sl, frame wise, there's almost the same with different components ( from mixed ultegra to full D/A ) 5.0 is bit heavier than 5.2sl,5.5sl or 5.9 sl while 6.5sl is the ultimate Madone which lighter and stiffer and so is the pricetage. 6.5 sl and 6.9 sl is the same except the wheels ( race xxx-lite to carbon xxx-lite ) 

scubad: are you getting a Madone?? IMHO, buy 5.9 SL ( frame only ) and build it up, that way you save money and get the wheels of your choice. i don't like Bontrager wheels. die-hard fan of Zipp. GL!!


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I also used to ride a 2004 Trek 5200 up until last December when I purchased the Madone 6.5 SSL. I was pleased with my 5200 but as we all do from time to time I got the itch for a new bike purchase. I am a little faster on the Madone. The frame is definately stiffer at the head tube and bottom bracket than the 5200 and I think the race x lite wheels roll better than the race lites on the 5200. I have been very impressed with the race x lites. I now have close to 4000 miles on them while riding over some seriously rough crap and they still are totally true and roll extremely well.

I am not sure if I am faster because of the components,frame,wheels, or because I went with a larger size that fit me better or a combination of all of the above.

I think the Madone is an all around better bike that a fairly strong rider or above will appreciate the improvement with. The only down side I have noticed is the Madone 6.5 SSL is a little less compliant over hard edges than the 5200, but it is still a comfortable bike. I just did my first organized century of this year and felt totally comfortable at mile 100. I am not sure on the ride characteristics of the other Madone series bikes.

I hope this helps


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

I am potentially looking at an upgrade since my 5200 might need to be replaced. I have upgraded almost everything on my 5200. So I can easily go frame only. My problme is that I want a stiffer and lighter bike at the same time not losing too much on comfort. I am planning on doing a lot of longer rides this year.  Last year was 110 miles and below on about every other weekend. I'm planning on racing LOTOJA this year which is a very long 206 mile long race.

I am looking within the Trek line and potentially at others. Cervelo, Litespeed are under consideration. My coach just go a Seven and he absolutely loves it. But I can't spend that kind of money.


ScubaD


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

The Madone SSL 6 series frames are very light and responsive. I cannot vouch for the other Madone bikes since I have never ridden them. The jump in power transmission and responsiveness from the 5200 to the 6.5ssl does have a wow factor in my opinion. It is a very worthwhile tradeoff with the slight loss of comfort if you want a performance bike. Dont get me wrong though, it is still a comfortable bike for long rides. I ride from 200 to 250 miles per week between my trainer and road bike, mostly on the actual road bike, and comfort has never been an issue. I often spend 4 to 6 hours at a time on the Madone 6.5 and always feel good. A lot of feeling comfortable of course is how the bike fits.

I am sure there are numerous bikes out there you would be happy with.

good luck


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*from 5200 to madone*

I went from a '00 5200 to a '06 Madone 5.9sl. the only difference when i switched was the frame and fork. This made comparisons pretty accurate albiet subjective (of course). The differences were in stiffness and weight. It's a bit stiffer in the main areas of the bottom bracket and headtube, which has been mentioned before. It's also lighter (also mentioned). You know what? I have nothing to add to this discussion that's not already been covered. Sorry...

Well, I did put around 40k miles on the 5200 and now have well over 15k on the Madone. They're both still running fine. Nice bikes, both of them!


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info.

Hopefully I will get a chance to upgrade it soon.

Scubad


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

the different #'s of OCLV refer to different material and/or stiffness, most of the 5200's are 120 OCLV as are some of the Madone's, the Madone SL uses 110 OCLV, the Madone SSL uses 55 OCLV,............ basically the lower the OCLV # the stiffer/lighter the frame............ I have ridden most variations now and I have to say the lower numbers feel very nice........... Heavenly, I could say! (offering Aluminum type stiffness with most of the comforts of your 5200)


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

kneejerk said:


> the different #'s of OCLV refer to different material and/or stiffness, most of the 5200's are 120 OCLV as are some of the Madone's, the Madone SL uses 110 OCLV, the Madone SSL uses 55 OCLV,............ basically the lower the OCLV # the stiffer/lighter the frame


It's not an OCLV # it is the number of grams per square meter of the cabon fibre cloth.

Also, it has nothing to do with the stiffness, that is a result of the orientation of the strands in the lay up of the material. You can make a bike with 55 GSM cloth into a noodle or a rock depending on the construction.

OCLV is a marketing term referring to the low void count in the finished product. All quality carbon manufacturers strive for this, not unique to Trek.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

ewitz said:


> It's not an OCLV # it is the number of grams per square meter of the cabon fibre cloth.
> 
> Also, it has nothing to do with the stiffness, that is a result of the orientation of the strands in the lay up of the material. You can make a bike with 55 GSM cloth into a noodle or a rock depending on the construction.
> 
> OCLV is a marketing term referring to the low void count in the finished product. All quality carbon manufacturers strive for this, not unique to Trek.


Yes, the "gsm" # is next to the OCLV label.

It may be that the lower # GSM's are only "stiffer" due to the lay up and design of the tubes but the goal of those lower # frames is to be stiffer and lighter without sacrifice of comfort.

The OCLV process seems to be tops of this industry. (this is "hear say"...... again!)

If you tap on an OCLV 55 frame tube, you can almost be mistaken it is metal. I am impressed by the stuff.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

kneejerk said:


> If you tap on an OCLV 55 frame tube, you can almost be mistaken it is metal. I am impressed by the stuff.


That's a highly developed and scientific composite material analysis you've developed.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

HaHaHa.............. LAMS!........ yes, and if you compare it to PVC pipe, even more impressive!


----------

